# Do you find pigeons ALL around the world?



## pigeongirl9 (Jul 17, 2010)

Like Africa, Antartica, Chine, Greece etc?


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I believe they do. Seeing as they are domestic.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Dont know about Antartica?


----------



## pigeongirl9 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wildly, I mean.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure about Antarctica, but I think most everywhere has pijies


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

i dunno about antartica but there are snow pigeons in the himilayas


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I collect Racing pigeon Bands/Rings and have them from 88-89 countries maybe 91--not sure how you count them with them spliting-changeing niames-ETC. I have one from North Pole Alaska pigeon Club


----------



## pigeongirl9 (Jul 17, 2010)

this site has some great information
thank you for helping me learn
i am new to pigeons..


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

pigeongirl9 said:


> this site has some great information
> thank you for helping me learn
> i am new to pigeons..


u r full of it.. how old are u ?


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

goga82 said:


> u r full of it.. how old are u ?


I don't get it. How is she "full of it"?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

If there's Pigeon keepers, ( not pigeon testers, as in people that test little pigeons for makeup products, or disect them for some profitable, and, or a weird experiance ) in Antartica, I would Surely like to know about it! 
Pigeons can, and will tolerate (sp) Cold temperatures! 
I know, I live in North Dakota, and my Pigeons survive -40 wind chills, and sometimes, fly directly into that wind!
Granted, I do not let my Pigeons fly very long, or lock them out of their loft.
They are always supplied with clean water, unfroze! 
Believe it or not, most animals cannot survive a winter without good clean water. They cannot survive just eating snow for very long. We, as Humans, can't either. Keep that in mind.
Let's hear from some of the folks in Northern Europe! After All, Pigeon Talk Is World Wide! Now, That's Really Cool!


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Do pigeons live in Siberia?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Did you ever hear of Serbian HighFliers?
Study, Learn All that you can about Pigeons! 
How about Ukrainian Skycutters?
There's even some Polish Pigeons (That I would Really like to have, mind you, hint, hint!).


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

This is what I could find in the wikipedia

_"Distribution and habitat

Pigeons and doves are distributed everywhere on Earth, except for the driest areas of the Sahara Desert, Antarctica and its surrounding islands and the high Arctic. They have colonised most of the world's oceanic islands, reaching eastern Polynesia and the Chatham Islands in the Pacific, Mauritius, the Seychelles and Réunion in the Indian Ocean, and the Azores in the Atlantic Ocean.

The family has adapted to most of the habitats available on the planet. The largest number of species are found in tropical forests and woodlands, where they may be arboreal, terrestrial or semi-terrestrial. Various species also inhabit savannas, grasslands, deserts, temperate woodlands and forests, mangrove forests, and even the barren sands and gravels of atolls.

Some species have large natural ranges. The Eared Dove ranges across the entirety of South America from Colombia to Tierra Del Fuego, the Eurasian Collared Dove has a massive (if discontinuous) distribution from Britain across Europe, the Middle East, India, Pakistan and China, and the Laughing Dove across most of sub-Saharan Africa as well as India,Pakistan and the Middle-east. Other species have a tiny restricted distribution; this is most common in island endemics. The Whistling Dove is endemic to the tiny island of Kadavu in Fiji, the Caroline Ground-dove is restricted to two islands, Truk and Pohnpei in the Caroline Islands and the Grenada Dove is restricted to Grenada in the Caribbean. Some continental species also have tiny distributions; for example the Black-banded Fruit Dove is restricted to a small area of the Arnhem Land of Australia, the Somali Pigeon is restricted to a tiny area of northern Somalia, and Bare-eyed Ground-dove is restricted to the area around Salta and Tucuman in northern Argentina.

The largest range of any species is that of the Rock Pigeon (formerly Rock Dove). The species had a large natural distribution from Britain and Ireland to northern Africa, across Europe, Arabia, Central Asia, India, the Himalayas and up into China and Mongolia. The range of the species increased dramatically upon domestication as the species went feral in cities around the world. The species is currently resident across most of North America, and has established itself in cities and urban areas in South America, sub-Saharan Africa, South East Asia, Japan, Australia and New Zealand. The species is not the only pigeon to have increased its range due to actions of man; several other species have become established outside of their natural range after escaping captivity, and other species have increased their natural ranges due to habitat changes caused by human activities."_


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

What is the oldest breed of domestic pigeon? I know the damascenes have been unchanged for 3000 years, are there any older?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS, Sreeshs! Well done!

I think you have found the answer to the original question!

This new fangled technology _does _have its uses...  

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> Anytime  Another advantage of these technologies: go to google books and search for "pigeons" you will get many books for preview read.
> 
> Here are some which I added to my online library
> 
> ...


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Thanks Sreesh for sharing the info. I'm reading "The Homing Or Carrier Pigeon - Its History, General Management, and Method by William Bernhard Tegetmeier
" now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

cotdt said:


> What is the oldest breed of domestic pigeon? I know the damascenes have been unchanged for 3000 years, are there any older?


Probably homers (different from what we have today, but still homing pigeons), since they've been using them as message carriers since about 3,000 BC if I remember correctly. Pigeons themselves have been domesticated since about 5,000 BC, as far as we can tell.

True wild Rock Doves are disappearing, but ferals are found pretty much world wide except for the coldest areas. Basically anywhere people live, pigeons live there too.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pigeongirl9 said:


> Like Africa, Antartica, Chine, Greece etc?


*Hi Pigeon girl, Think about this,Pigeons are grain eaters.and there is no grain growing in the Antartic* GEORGE


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Theres plenty up here, in North Dakota! 
Lots of Grit also!
Sreeshs, you are certainly one of the best educators available on this site! My Hat is off to you!


----------

